# can i put a male and female crowntail betta together in a 10 gallon tank



## ashleyrenee95 (Jan 23, 2012)

My crowntail betta looks so lonely and i wish for him to have some company i have 3 ornaments in my tank and i am starting to grow live plants in the tank and i need a honest answer not an answer of fear that they could fight cause i know the risk i just need to know if there is the slightest chance they could get along and coexist in peace.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

No, I'm afraid not. If you put them together, you would be taking a great risk.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would not risk putting a male/female in such close quarters.

Bettas are very volatile and what might look like peaceful co-habitation is often the calm before the storm. 

I have a male and female who get along well enough that they can go in together while I work on their tank, but I would _never_ trust them alone unsupervised. 

As hypocritical as it sounds, I do have a male who lives with some females in a sorority. However, I purchased him very young under the assumption he was female. He has grown up with that same group of females and so is aware of his place in the hierarchy. Even so, there are times he can be a bit territorial and aggressive towards the biggest female there, so I am always careful to monitor his behaviour around the others.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Male and female bettas should never be kept together, save special circumstances with an experienced owner. Even then, they would need more room than a 10 gallon to coexist. Your male betta doesn't get lonely. He's a solitary fish...even when placed with a compatible species of fish, your male would be tolerating the other fish, not enjoying it's company.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

actually my males get depressed to be alone :| so i would give him a mirror or a buddy in another tank to flare at.
some males _could_ be kept with females but you cannot put one female and one male, it's considered breeding to them. but in a sorority there would be plentiful of females with one male. also the tank has to be pretty big for the male want territory. but it is scarce to find males like that (low aggressive) or what littlebettafish does (like the idea ;-) ) so am afraid not. you could keep a male with a community tank though  i did that before. but i would suggest to just keep the tank near each other, or place a mirror for him to flare daily ;-)


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

Head down to the compatibility forum. A 10g is the minimum (but also probably most common) size for a community with a betta. The people there will tell you what can go with your little guy (Hint: they are going to recommend 4 corycats, or 6 pygmy corycats. Or the minimum size school of platies, or rasboras, or certain kinds of tetra, or a few shrimps and snails...you can find out more there.)

And +1 to no lady betta, even if there are rare occurrences like the blind male on bettafish member has.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

There is the chance but most likely hormones rule over what common sense says.


----------

